# Canned Tune W/Headers



## YeloTXGoat38 (Mar 12, 2007)

I have the Superchips Flashpaq installed. I'm considering getting headers/exhaust, and my local speed shop here tells me that, although a dyno tune would bring out the most HP with the headers, I should have no problem running with my current SC tune. Any opinions on this? Will I have any driveability problems? :cheers


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I ran LTs and exhaust with the stock tune for almost 2 years without problem, and a noticable increace in power.


----------

